# marking gauges: veritas dual-shaft vs. tite-mark



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

I was considering getting the veritas gauge, when I thought, "hmm, MAYBE I should wait a bit more and get the tite-mark."

Has anyone out there used both to compare them? I'm sure both are great and have slightly different advantages over one another. What is YOUR opinion on these tools? Do you have a preference?

THE REASONS WHY I ASK: I'd like to know if anyone really thinks the extra reference surface on the Veritas might make it better than that on the Titemark, or if the micro-adjustment adjustable (with one hand) on the Titemark and it's general high quality makes it preferable.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

bump in case anyone has tried both and can compare from first-hand experiences…this is in reference to the Veritas dual-shaft, not their regular one.


----------



## NorthSummitWW (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't used the Tite-Mark gauge but I do own the Veritas dual-shaft which I use as my primary marking gauge. Personally I think the the Veritas is great but when using both shafts for mortise and tenons it can get a little clunky but the slight clunkiness may outweigh having to change blades if you want to use the mortise blades on the Tite-Mark. When not using the second shaft on the Veritas I don't even notice it's there. The only advantage I see on the Tite-Mark really is the mirco adjust which is nice but I"m not sure it's worth the extra money, not to mention the fact that you have to shell out an extra $30 for the mortise blade set. Hope this helps!


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Chris, thanks for your opinion. Yeah, I have tried the TiteMark at a Lie-Nielsen event here in town, but not too much. I was wondering if the micro-adjust was worth the price of admission over the Veritas. Certainly the larger reference area on the Veritas (it it really is larger) seems like a plus-the lower price for a mortise & tenon marker is another plus, although I can't imagine cutting too many of those by hand.


----------



## TexAus (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the dual beam Veritas and I like it. Being able to set two different settings has come in really handy more than I thought it would. Can't go wrong with either one though.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey TexAus: cool, man… thanks for your input.

Are you in Austin as well?


----------

